# About me



## John Smith (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi. I'm new to ask this marriage stuff and it would be helpful to express some of the issues I go through. I'm 32 and very motivated and hard working. I live in Texas (a more liberal part) and married a foreigner. I work for the government and have a steady job that takes care of me. I was in the USAF and recently graduated with my degree in biomedical sciences. Im currently taking time away from forgetting my formal education to study for my MCAT to hopefully get into medical school. I feel like I have almost everything I want... But sometimes there are times that I feel pretty unhappy and I'm not sure if it's always merited. I just basically want to know if I'm a ****ty husband for some of the ways I feel. I have very thick skin so all honesty, whether it be blunt or tactful, is appreciated. Please help. 😔


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

John Smith said:


> Hi. I'm new to ask this marriage stuff and it would be helpful to express some of the issues I go through. I'm 32 and very motivated and hard working. I live in Texas (a more liberal part) and married a foreigner. I work for the government and have a steady job that takes care of me. I was in the USAF and recently graduated with my degree in biomedical sciences. Im currently taking time away from forgetting my formal education to study for my MCAT to hopefully get into medical school. I feel like I have almost everything I want... But sometimes there are times that I feel pretty unhappy and I'm not sure if it's always merited. *I just basically want to know if I'm a ****ty husband for some of the ways I feel.* I have very thick skin so all honesty, whether it be blunt or tactful, is appreciated. Please help. 😔


If you are really here to question... everything... you can learn a lot and likely improve your relationship. If you came here looking for validation of what you already believe, guess what, you'll find it, but it may not help your marriage, could even make it worse. TAM is like the rest of the 'net. You will find something that gives you that "Aha, knew I was right!" moment if you know how to phrase things to get a positive response, even if in fact you are a ****ty husband.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Could you give us an idea of what is concerning you? It would probably be best if you started a new thread in the General Relationship forum. Here's the link to that forum: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Why do you exactly feel that way? By the sound of it, you're set for life.


----------

